# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Πολυαγαπημένοι servers.Ως νεαρός χρειάζομαι την βοήθειά σας.

## phevtron

Είμαι αρκετά νέος ( 13 ετών) και οι ηλεκτρονικές μου γνώσεις βασίζονται στο ίντερνετ και συγκεκριμένα  εδώ http://www.piclist.com/images/www/ho...ec/e_parts.htm
Παρόλα αυτά το σιτε δεν με καλύπτει πλέον καθώς θέλω περισσότερες λεπτομέριες.
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο σιτε , μέρος ........οτιδήποτε θα με βοηθούσε ? 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

στο forum μας κοιταξες;

----------


## phevtron

Ναι επίσης κοίταξα και τις βασικές γνώσεις ( π δεν θυμάμαι ακριβός π είναι) αλλά 
1 δεν έχουν κάτι παραπάνω από το σιτε
2 είναι σχετικά λίγες.
και το κυριότερο 3 είναι σκόρπιες.
Εάν ξέρετε κάποιον τρόπο να τις μάθω σταδιακά ή με κάποιο σύστημα παρακαλώ να μου το πείτε.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Πολύ ωραία σελίδα για πρωτάρηδες .....   :Smile: 
Και καλοφτιαγμένη. 

Τα υπόλοιπα όμως διδάσκονται σιγά σιγά , και κάθε πράγμα στον καιρό του. 

Άντε, κανε καμιά βόλτα με τα φιλαράκια .. και απόλαυσε την ξεγνοιασιά της ηλικία σου..  :Wink:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

απλα για καθε θεμα που θα σε ενδιαφερει μπορεις να ανατρεχεις στην ''αναζητηση'' και να το ψαξεις...

----------


## phevtron

χεχε  το κάνω και αυτό στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου αλλά τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον hobby.
η αναζήτηση σώζει ζωές, παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα κάποιον τρόπο σταδιακής μάθησης , δηλαδή  να ξεκινάω από τα βασικά και μετά να μπαίνω σε λεπτομέριες , θέλω μια <<λίγο>> πιο εξειδικευμένη γενική γνώση .
γίνομαι λίγο ασαφής? :/

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> χεχε  το κάνω και αυτό στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου αλλά τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον hobby.
> η αναζήτηση σώζει ζωές, παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα κάποιον τρόπο σταδιακής μάθησης , δηλαδή  να ξεκινάω από τα βασικά και μετά να μπαίνω σε λεπτομέριες , θέλω μια <<λίγο>> πιο εξειδικευμένη γενική γνώση .
> γίνομαι λίγο ασαφής? :/



 ωραια μπορεις να βρεις ενα προγραμμα σπουδων και να παρεις και το αναλογο βιβλιο και να ξεκινησεις

----------


## dovegroup

> Είμαι αρκετά νέος ( 13 ετών) και οι ηλεκτρονικές μου γνώσεις βασίζονται στο ίντερνετ και συγκεκριμένα εδώ http://www.piclist.com/images/www/ho...ec/e_parts.htm
> Παρόλα αυτά το σιτε δεν με καλύπτει πλέον καθώς θέλω περισσότερες λεπτομέριες.
> Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο σιτε , μέρος ........οτιδήποτε θα με βοηθούσε ? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



 
Καλώς τον, άρχισε απο wikipedia,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronics
μην ακούς τπτ άλλο εκτός της ψυχής σου, εκεί που οι άλλοι κάνουν surf. chat, "cafe Bar Restorant"  το εχω δεί και έτσι γραμμένο  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  κλπ ανοησίες και χαζολογάνε γενικά εσύ έχεις όρεξη για τα δύσκολα.
Δές πρώτα την απλή θεωρία και την απλή πράξη και μετά ...
Το μυστικό είναι μία λέξη "Μαθηματικά & Αγγλικά αναγκαστικά", αυτός είναι ο κόσμος που πάς να μπλέξεις και είναι όμορφος και πολύ δημιουργικός.
Keep Walking...
Εδω μέσα θα βρείς σίγουρα ανθρώπους να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## phevtron

είμαι σίγουρος γιαυτό και πιστεύω  πως κάθε άνθρωπος πρέπει να έχει την δυνατότητα να μάθει για τα ηλεκτρονικά μιας και πλέον έχουν κύριο ρόλο στη ζωή μας. αρκετά σας ζάλισα για τώρα , ευχαριστώ , περί στιγμής σας αφήνω στην ησυχία σας , αλλά αυτή δεν νομίζω να διαρκέσει για πολύ......... :Blushing:   :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Φοίβο μήν ακούς κανέναν που σου λέει πάνε βόλτα (μάλλον φοβούνται μην τους φάς αργότερα  :Smile:  Προχώρα.
Διάβασε και εδω μέσα, έχει πολύ πράμα που θα σε ενδιαφέρει και σίγουρα θα μάθεις πολλά. Όπως λέει και ο Άκης δές και στο wikipedia και επίσης στα video που έχουμε ανεβασμένα, έχει και εκεί μερικά καλά. 
Αν έχεις όρεξη σίγουρα θα πάς αρκετά μπροστά.

----------


## navar

επίσης Φοίβο , μπορείς να κάνεις το πιό απλό !
απλά να παρακολουθείς το φόρουμ και να βλέπεις τα θέματα !
στα περισσότερα θέματα υπάρχουν απίστευτες πληροφορίες και μερικά απο αυτά είναι ένα ολόκληρο μάθημα !
και αν νιώθεις οτι δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάτι να μπαίνεις σφήνα και να ρωτάς !

το πιό σημαντικό που καλά είναι να μάθείς για να μπορέσεις να προχωρήσεις και να καταλαβαίνεις τί γίνεται είναι οι τύποι (px ohm , kirkoff) και τα κλασικά εξαρτήματα (πυκνωτες ,αντιστάσεις,δίοδοι)!

κυνήγα αυτό που σου αρέσει και γέμισε τον ελέυθερο σου χρόνο όπως ΕΣΥ νομίζεις , κάνε αυτό που γεμίζει ΕΣΕΝΑ και μήν ακούς χαζομάρες για το τί πρέπει να κάνεις και αν το ποδόσφαιρο είναι καλύτερο απο την μάθηση και τα ηλεκτρονικά !

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Φοίβο NA ακούς αυτόν που σου λέει πάνε βόλτα ..   γιατί όσα και να μάθεις  το ρεύμα σκοτώνει και δεν είναι παιχνίδι. 
Και ως ανήλικος που είσαι , ότι κάνεις θα πρέπει να είναι υπό παρακολούθηση γονέα ή δασκάλου .

Και εαν ... λέω εάν ...  έχεις όρεξη , για γνώση .... να πας παλικάρι μου να αγοράσεις βιβλία .. 
Είμαι 42 χρονών  και σου δίνω την ίδια συμβουλή που θα έδινα στο Γιο μου. 

Και εγώ από τα 10 άρχισα να κατσαβιδώνω , αλλά είχα πατέρα ηλεκτρολόγο .. 
Και μου έκανε εντατικά σεμινάρια ..  που μου έφαγαν χρόνο από το παιχνίδι .. 

Αυτοί που λένε τα ανάποδο , δεν το κάνουν από κακιά , αλλά από ενθουσιασμό.
Ναι αλλά... δεν παίζετε έτσι η ζωή ... έχει άλλους όρους το παιχνίδι αυτό.

Ως πρόταση για βιβλίο προτείνω κάτι με τίτλο " Εισαγωγή στην Ηλεκτρολογία " .

----------


## navar

μα καλά βρε κούλη ποιός μίλησε για βαρβάτες τάσεις ?
σίγα μην του προτείνουμε να κάνει ανόρθωση τα 220ν και να φτιάξει κανα κύκλωμα με λάμπες !

και βέβαια παίξε φοίβο όσο θέλεις , με όσες μπαταρίες θέλεις, με όσα λεντάκια , με ότι κύκλωμα θέλεις που δεν τροφοδοτείται απο μπρίζα !

ευτυχώς που δεν έχεις μπαμπά ηλεκτρολόγο να σε προσέχει...κοίτα που κατάντησε ο άλλος :P :P

----------


## leosedf

Δεν μίλησε για ηλεκτρολογικά το παιδί. Δεν ζήτησε να παίζει με θερμοσίφωνες.
Τον ενδιαφέρουν τα ηλεκτρονικά απλά.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μπα είμαστε και ρατσιστές τώρα ...  Η ηλεκτρονική γίνετε με νερό και αλεύρι  ?  

Και Οχι με την μάνα ηλεκρολογία ..      Θα σας πάρουν οι Ηλεκτρολόγοι στο κυνήγι μου φαίνεται . 
Και μην το χοντρένεται άλλο ..   για να μην πέσουν λεμονόκουπες ..

----------


## navar

γίνεται και με ασφαλείς τάσης !
και ακόμα καλύτερα με ασφαλείς πηγές τροφοδοσίας !
αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει οτι οι μπαταρίες δεν σκοτώνουν(τουλάχιστον όχι απο ηλεκτροπληξία ), μάλλον κάτι δέν έμαθε καλά

----------


## Πανοςbmw

> Φοίβο NA ακούς αυτόν που σου λέει πάνε βόλτα ..   γιατί όσα και να μάθεις  το ρεύμα σκοτώνει και δεν είναι παιχνίδι. 
> Και ως ανήλικος που είσαι , ότι κάνεις θα πρέπει να είναι υπό παρακολούθηση γονέα ή δασκάλου .
> 
> Και εαν ... λέω εάν ...  έχεις όρεξη , για γνώση .... να πας παλικάρι μου να αγοράσεις βιβλία .. 
> Είμαι 42 χρονών  και σου δίνω την ίδια συμβουλή που θα έδινα στο Γιο μου. 
> 
> Και εγώ από τα 10 άρχισα να κατσαβιδώνω , αλλά είχα πατέρα ηλεκτρολόγο .. 
> Και μου έκανε εντατικά σεμινάρια ..  που μου έφαγαν χρόνο από το παιχνίδι .. 
> 
> ...



  Φοίβο μην ακούς κανεναν κανε αυτο που λεει η καρδια σου 
εγω στα 14 είχα δηκομου εργαστήριο και στα 15 έφτιαξα τον πρώτο μου σταθμό στα fm λαμπατο
τώρα είμαι 35  :frown:

----------


## leosedf

> Μπα είμαστε και ρατσιστές τώρα ...  Η ηλεκτρονική γίνετε με νερό και αλεύρι  ?  
> 
> Και Οχι με την μάνα ηλεκρολογία ..      Θα σας πάρουν οι Ηλεκτρολόγοι στο κυνήγι μου φαίνεται . 
> Και μην το χοντρένεται άλλο ..   για να μην πέσουν λεμονόκουπες ..



 Εμείς οι ηλεκτρονικοί έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαστε ανώτεροι απο εσάς τους ούγκα ούγκα με τα δοκιμαστικά, πολύμετρα, κλέμες, χοντρά καλώδια....

----------


## Πανοςbmw

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ νε νε κατεβητε απο τα δεντρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και τα λεμε

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν Φοίβο, είμαι σχεδόν 40, παρά 10 μήνες. Μόνος μου ξεκίνησα, κάπου στην ηλικία σου και έμαθα
όσα έμαθα *χωρίς βοήθεια*, και ξέρεις γιατί?, απλά ο πατέρας μου ήταν χασάπης ..., καταλαβαίνεις καμία 
σχέση με ηλεκτρονικά, και καμία βοήθεια. 

Συμπέρασμα: 

Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει το ίδιο χόμπι/επάγγελμα και ο γονέας μας για να το μάθουμε και εμείς ...,
αλλά σίγουρα βοηθάει, στο να κατανοήσουμε κάποια πράγματα πιο γρήγορα.
*
Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση που πρέπει να τηρήσεις πιστά, στον εαυτό σου, είναι να μην ασχοληθείς
ακόμα με υψηλές τάσεις ...* 

Ασχολήσου με οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με χαμηλές τάσεις/ρεύματα (<30Vdc), και φτιάξε τα πάντα όλα.

----------


## leosedf

Και αυτό απλά γιατί όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε με υψηλές τάσεις φάγαμε και μερικά σούτια, τη γλιτώσαμε ευτυχώς αλλα μας έμειναν μόνιμα προβλήματα (βλέπε πιό πάνω).

Έτσι κι αλλιώς σε αυτό το στάδιο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχοληθείς με 230V, τα περισσότερα project για να μάθεις (και τα πιό ενδιαφέροντα) βρίσκονται σε χαμηλές τάσεις και με μπαταρίες οπότε θα είσαι ασφαλής.

----------


## MacGyver

Εντυπωσιάζομαι από το πόσο απλοϊκά δίνονται συμβουλές τύπου Go, No go! σε έναν δεκατριάχρονο!

----------


## moutoulos

Κάτι είναι και αυτό ..., εμείς όταν ξεκινήσαμε τις μόνες συμβουλές τις παίρναμε απο Ελέκτορ, 
Τεχνική Εκλογή, Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές ...  :Laugh:

----------


## button

> γίνεται και με ασφαλείς τάσης !
> και ακόμα καλύτερα με ασφαλείς πηγές τροφοδοσίας !
> αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει οτι οι μπαταρίες δεν σκοτώνουν(τουλάχιστον όχι απο ηλεκτροπληξία ), μάλλον κάτι δέν έμαθε καλά



Παίρνεις ένα ηλεκτρονικό  άι Βασίλη βγάζεις μπαταριές βάζεις καλώδια και το χώνεις στην πρίζα απευθείας και γίνεται Λαμπατος αι Βασίλης .

αυτά έκανα πριν 7 χρόνια πριν 10 απλά κατέστρεφα  :Wink:  





> Και αυτό απλά γιατί όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε με υψηλές τάσεις φάγαμε και μερικά σούτια, τη γλιτώσαμε ευτυχώς αλλα μας έμειναν μόνιμα προβλήματα (βλέπε πιό πάνω).



 :Lol:  ωραία αίσθηση όταν κάνει πουφφ  :Lol:  :Laugh:

----------


## dovegroup

> Κάτι είναι και αυτό ..., εμείς όταν ξεκινήσαμε τις μόνες συμβουλές τις παίρναμε απο Ελέκτορ, 
> Τεχνική Εκλογή, Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές ...



Μικρός Επιστήμονας, Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές...το ραδιόφωνο της γιαγιάς (τρανζιστοράκι) που έγινε μετά απο μόντα πιό μπάχαλο απο οτι ήταν και δεν ακούγαμε την Θεία Λένα μπού χου χού...
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως  μιλήσαμε και είπαμε Go αλλά πρίν ψάξε-ρώτα να μάθεις...
Α και κάτι άλλο ας βάλουν οι διαχειριστές ενα κανόνα στην εγγραφή αποδέχομαι τους όρους είμαι πάνω απο 17 και αν δεν είμαι δεν θα κατασκευάσω τπτ που να συνδέεται στα 220V....καλά...
Επίβλεψη και άλλα τέτοια εννοείτε πως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει απο την στιγμή που ανήλικος βρίσκετε μπροστά σε υπολογιστή να το πάμε πιό μακρυά.
Δηλαδή αν είχε γραφτεί σε Forum με Mountain Bikes και έβλεπε μόντες και τις έκανε χωρίς καμμία γνώση θα έφταιγαν αυτοί που τα γράφουν?
Εδώ τουλάχιστον όποιος ξέρει τι γράφει (και είναι αρκετοί) λέει και μιά προσοχή σε αυτό και σε εκείνο, γιατί φαντάζεται πως μπορεί να το βλέπουν και μικρά ανήλικα παιδιά, αν δεν το φαντάζετε είναι τουλάχιστον αφελής.
Παιδιά έχουμε και εμείς και τα θέλουμε με συνείδηση όχι άβουλα, όχι φοβισμένα, οχι με φτερά ψιλοκομμένα.
Γρηγόρη απλά έτυχε στο σχόλιο σου να προσθέσω μερικά ακόμη δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα όπως καταλαβαίνεις.
Τι κάνεις όλα καλά?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ νε νε κατεβητε απο τα δεντρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και τα λεμε



Οτι και να του πεις, χαμένο θα πάει ....  έχει καμένη  Epprom   :Laugh:   :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## klik

Εγώ πάντως είμαι ηλεκτρονικός 40 χρονών και ο γιός μου 7 χρονών κάνει κατασκευές με led, αντιστάσεις, διακόπτες, μοτοράκια, γραναζάκια στα παιχνίδια του και σε bread board παρακαλώ. Τι να του πω, μην το κάνεις; Ενώ του αρέσει. 

Στην ηλικία του και εγώ τα ίδια έκανα (αλλά με λαμπάκια, δεν είχα led τότε).

Δεν υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας, τα όρια τα βάζεις εσύ.
Ότι θέλεις ρώτα...

----------


## lastid

Φοίβο καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα.

Όσον αφορά τους κινδύνους, οι βασικοί είναι δύο. Τους αναφέρουμε ώστε να τους γνωρίζεις και να τους αντιμετωπίζεις, όχι για να τα παρατήσεις.
Ο ένας είναι οι κίνδυνοι για την υγεία και η απώλεια ζωής. Όπως όμως είπαν και οι περισσότεροι, σε συνεχείς τάσεις 5 και 12 Volt δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
Ο άλλος (και θα μείνω λίγο σε αυτόν) είναι ο εθισμός. Αν μπλέξεις με κάτι τόσο όμορφο όπως τα ηλεκτρονικά, τί προσοχή να δώσεις μετά στα μαθήματα του σχολείου, σε άλλες "υποχρεώσεις" ή ακόμα και στις βόλτες που λέει και ο Κυριάκος και που χρειάζονται κι αυτές? 
Όλοι λίγο πολύ έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα, σε μικρότερες ηλικίες όμως οι κακές συνήθειες μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν πολύ πιο εύκολα. Ούτε και έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες άμυνες ή την ίδια πειθαρχία χαρακτήρα. Άλλος θα πέσει με τα μούτρα σε αυτό που του αρέσει, άλλος θα το εντάξει ισορροπημένα στο πρόγραμμά του. 
Όλα όσα σου λέμε σε αυτό το forum, είναι καρποί προσωπικών μας εμπειριών και άρα υποκειμενικά. Σε σένα μένει να τα αξιολογήσεις και να τα δεχτείς ή να τα απορρίψεις. Συνήθως όμως η εμπειρία συμβουλεύει σωστά. Συνήθως. Είπες μια ωραία φράση, "η αναζήτηση σώζει ζωές". Το κάνει γιατί συνδέει τις εμπειρίες του παρελθόντος με τις επιθυμίες του μέλλοντος.

Όσον αφορά την αρχική σου ερώτηση, υπάρχουν αρκετά καλά sites. Όλα είναι κάποιου επιπέδου, ψηλού ή χαμηλού. Εσύ προφανώς τελείωσες με το site που αναφέρεις, έβγαλες την πίστα και θέλεις να πας στο επόμενο επίπεδο. Αλλά όσο προχωράς, τόσο περισσότερες επιλογές θα ανοίγονται και τόσο τα θέματα θα γίνονται πιο εξειδικευμένα. Π.χ. έστω ότι αρχικά έμαθες για την βασική θεωρία ημιαγωγών (pn ενώσεις κλπ). Κατόπιν θα μελετήσεις το transistor ή το FET ή τα φωτοβολταικά. Μετά θα πας στις πύλες, ύστερα στους μικροελεγκτές, κλπ. Αλλά εσύ θα αποφασίζεις το αντικείμενο.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω υπόψιν μου κάποιο site που να σε "χορτάσει" για αρκετό καιρό, με πολλά επίπεδα δηλαδή. Θα πρέπει κάθε φορά να συγκεκριμενοποιείς τις επιλογές σου και να ψάχνεις για το κατάλληλο site.
Το forum λειτουργεί αντίστροφα του site. Πρώτα δημοσιεύεται η απορία, κατόπιν η απάντηση. Άρα θα το χρειαστείς και αυτό. Να θυμάσαι ότι αν κάνεις συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις θα παίρνεις κι συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## phevtron

Επειδή βλέπω μια κάποια ένταση νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δώσω μερικά στοιχεία.
Έχω πατέρα αγρότη που σπούδασε γιατρός, ποτέ δεν με πίεσε για κάτι, ίσα ίσα προσπαθεί να μου φτιάξει ένα εργαστήριο.
Οι τάσεις που ασχολούμαι δεν ξεπερνούν τα 20 βολτ ( εξαιρούνται τα coilgun ) χρησιμοποιώ επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες και ακόμα φοβάμαι τις υψηλές τάσεις, επίσης δικεολογώ την ανησυχία των μεγαλυτέρων και την αποδίδω σε διάφορες μορφές άγνοιας προς το πρόσωπό μου.

Επίσης να τονίσω πως εάν θέλετε να με προστατεύσετε πληροφορήστε  με σωστά , μην με κρατάτε στην άγνοια ώστε να με προστατεύει ο φόβος. 
Εάν έχετε κάποια σελίδα να προτείνετε ευχαριστώ πολύ , αν θέλετε να επικροτήσετε  ή να κατακρίνετε μάλλον έχετε επιλέξει τη λάθος δημοσίευση.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Καλοοοός  ο μικρός  ..   :Biggrin:  
Μικρός , τσαμπουκάς  και τσαχπίνης ...   :Biggrin:  

Εντάξει το καλωσόρισμα τελειώνει εδώ.  

Να μην ξεχνάς μόνο , ότι κανένας ξένος δεν σου χρωστάει τίποτα.
Και με το συνεχώς να ζητάς βοήθεια, χωρίς να είσαι σε θέση να την ανταποδώσεις , σημαίνει μειωμένη αποδοχή και  μοναξιά  , μέσα σε μια τέτοια κοινότητα Forum.

Σου εύχομαι καλή πορεία . 

Τέλος ..

----------


## leosedf

Για να είναι κάποιος μέλος αυτής της κοινότητας και να μάθει δεν είναι ανάγκη να ανταποδίδει. Ορεξη να έχει να μάθει και όλα καλά.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

The sky is not the limit...

Απλά μην παραμελήσεις την προσωπική σου  ζωή (σύνδρομο technofreak...)!!!

----------


## navar

Μπράβο ρε Φοίβο ! μαρέσεις !
και μάρεσε που τους ρούπωσες όσους σε κατέκριναν με αυτά που είπες ! έυγε !

δέν θέλουν τα παιδιά εδώ ανταπόδοση !

θέλουν/θέλουμε ότι ζητάμε και έξω στην κοινωνία , απλά πραγματάκια , και εσύ φαίνεται τα έχεις μια χαρά !

----------


## Mihos

Καλησπέρα Φοίβο! Το να σου πώ ότι διάλεξες πολύ ωραίο χόμπυ δε θα ήταν και μεγάλη πρωτοτυπία στο συγκεκριμένο site... Γι' αυτό μπαίνω κατευθείων στο ψητό... Οι σημαντικότεροι (τουλάχιστον κατα τη γνώμη μου...) νόμοι που πρέπει ένας χομπίστας ηλεκτρονικός να παίζει στα δάκτυλα είναι ο νόμος του Ωμ και οι νόμοι του Κίρκοφ. Διάβασε αυτά τα link από τις σελίδες της wikipedia. Ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ για τους δύο αυτούς νόμους σίγουρα θα βρείς πολλές πληροφορίες ή/και ασκήσεις. Θα σε συμβούλεβα να προσπαθήσεις να κατανοήσεις σε βάθος τους νόμους αυτούς λύνοντας ασκήσεις. Επειδή όμως αυτό υποθέτω ότι θα σου φαίνεται κάπως βαρετό, θα σου πρότεινα να το συνδιάσεις και μικρά πειραματάκια... Τι εννοώ; Πάρε μία μπαταρία 9V (από ένα περίπτερο πχ) και αν υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί με ηλετρονικά εξαρτήματα κοντά σου επισκέψου το και αγόρασε ένα "κλιπ" για τη μπαταρία, ένα "breadboard" (έτσι θα το ζητήσεις), καμία 20-άρα αντιστάσεις διαφόρων τιμών (καλύτερα από 500 Ωμ, μέχρι 10 kΩμ), και ένα πολύ πολύ φτηνό πολύμετρο (έχω δεί να κυκλοφορούν με 3-4 εβρώ). Τα παραπάνω λογικά δε θα σου κοστίσουν παραπάνω από 20 εβρώ και θα σου μείνουν ως χρήσιμα εργαλεία σε όλη τη πορεία σου. 

Το breadboard είναι ένα ωραίο πραγματάκι στο οποίο μπορείς να "καρφιτσώνεις" τα εξαρτήματά σου και να σχηματίζεις όποιο κύκλωμα θέλεις έυκολα και γρήγορα. Περιέχει εκατοντάδες τρύπες για να "χώσεις" τα εξαρτήματά σου οι οποίες είναι εσωτερικά συνδεδεμένες ανα στήλες. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα καταλάβεις τη λογική του αν το πιάσεις στα χέρια σου, Πιστέυω ότι είναι πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο σε κάποιον που θέλει να εξερευνήσει τα ηλεκτρονικά... Μακάρι να ήξερα την ύπαρξή του κι εγώ όταν πρωτοασχολήθηκα...

Αρχικά θα σε συμβούλεβα να εξικιωθείς λίγο με το πολύμετρο. Προσπάθησε να μετρήσεις τις αντιστάσεις που αγόρασες και δες αν οι μετρήσεις σου συμφωνούν με τη χρωματικά κωδικοιποιημένη τιμή που αναπαρίσταται πάνω τους... Προσπάθησε να μετρήσεις τη τάση από διάφορες μπαταρίες παλιές, καινούργιες και διαφόρων τάσεων. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΠΡΙΖΑΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΑΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ!

Αφού εξοικιωθείς κάπως με το πολύμετρο άρχισε να υλοποιείς διάφορα κυκλώματα με αντιστάσεις στο breadboard, προσπάθησε να υπολογίσεις τις τάσεις των κυκλωμάτων σου σε διάφορα σημεία με μολύβι και χαρτί χρησιμοποιώντας τους νόμους του Ωμ και του Κίρκοφ και μέτρησε με το πολύμετρο για να δεις αν τα αποτελέσματά σου επαληθεύονται. Σιγά σιγά άρχισε να βάζεις στα κυκλώματα σου και άλλα εξαρτήματα όπως διόδους και led. Με μελέτη και πείραμα σίγά σιγά θα αρχίσεις να μπαίνεις όλο και πιο βαθιά στο νόημα. Όταν νιώσεις ότι είσαι εξικοιωμένος με τέτοια απλά κυκλώματα ξεκίνα να μελετάς για τα διπολικά τρανζίστορ (γράψε στο google BJT και θα βρείς άπειρες πληροφορίες).

Τέλος, πιστέυω ότι σημαντική βοήθεια στην εξερέυνησή σου μπορεί να σου δώσει ο καθηγητής Φυσικής του σχολείου σου. Στη θέση σου δε θα δίσταζα να τον συμβουλευτώ ή/και να του ζητήσω υλικό! Σίγουρα αυτός μπορεί να σου δώσει κάποιες ασκήσεις για να "τριφτείς" παραπάνω...

Με εκτίμηση και μεγάλη συμπάθεια, 
Μιχάλης

----------


## phevtron

Αγαπητέ Μιχάλη  δεν είχα ιδέα περί Κίρκοφ  και ευχαριστώ για αυτό.
Έχω ένα πολύμετρο (ψηφιακό) που αγόρασα απο μοναστηράκι 5 ευρά.
Όσων αφορά μαγαζί επισκέπτομαι το Φανός και με έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ εκεί.
Αρχικά δεν είχα καταλάβει πως λειτουργεί η breadboard ( ναι και αφτήν την ξέρω) και νόμιζα πως έχει μόνο τρύπες  :Blushing:  . 
Πλέον θέλω να μάθω την διάταξη των αγωγών ώστε να το παλέψω να φτιάξω μια δικιά μου ( ήδη έχω καθορίσει κάποια σημεία .

----------


## dovegroup

Φοίβο σου εχω και εγώ μερικά να αρχίσει τα εντατικά...με το μαλακό όμως... :Smile: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldering_iron
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimeter
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%97%...BE%CE%AF%CE%B1

----------


## moutoulos

> ... Γρηγόρη απλά έτυχε στο σχόλιο σου να προσθέσω μερικά ακόμη δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα όπως καταλαβαίνεις.
> Τι κάνεις όλα καλά?



Κανένα πρόβλημα Άκη, μην αγχώνεσαι, συμφωνώ και εγώ με αυτά που είπες ...
Τι να κάνω ..., επιβιώνω στην "ζούγκλα" μας  :Laugh: . Μια χαρά είμαι.

----------


## GREG11

Φοίβο ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ.. http://www.pi-schools.gr/lessons/tee...nic/biblia.php

 και όπως σου γράφουν πιο πάνω ''με το μαλακό'' έχεις πολυ χρόνο μπροστά σου για να τα ξεζουμίσεις όλα.
Και μην ξεχνάς ποτέ οτι το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα ειναι αόρατο και σκοτώνει σε υψηλές τάσεις.

----------


## phevtron

αγαπητέ greg  και η δικιά σου πρόταση είναι  ιδιέτερα αξιόλογη ,ευχαριστώ.

----------

